# Central Florida Crappie



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well my time is Gainesville has finally come to an end. I had hoped that my next move would be back closer to Holmes County but instead it was further south to the Lakeland/Plant City area. Oh well, at least there are plenty of lakes to fish down here.

After nearly 2 months of not fishing between class finals/ graduation/ and moving, I got to hit the water Saturday with a friend on a local lake in the Bartow/ Ft. Meade area tucked away in some citrus groves. He is a speck fisherman also but all his experience comes from single pole jigging. Talked him into putting his rod holder out of the back so we could work on our tournament spread (lots of "speck" tournaments in this area). 

Started out pulling 8 poles out of the back at an unknown speed. It took my GPS 15 minutes to "find itself" since we were so far off the beaten path. Once it booted up we trolled 1mph deep and shallow. Got up in 7ft of water and hit a little bit of action at once with a 3lb channel, bull bluegill, and finally a 11inch crappie. Kept trolling and the wind finally started to blow so we trolled with the wind and found some fish that would bite. Caught a nice pair of 1lb 8oz twins along with a few others. Wind quit and we couldn't buy another bite. Called it a day at 11am. It's incredibly hot down here when the wind dies, FYI. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Pretty fish...


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice pics. Go Gators!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful Fish.... I was thinking there wasn't any black crappie in S Florida?.... I must have it reversed, blacks but no whites?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Beautiful Fish.... I was thinking there wasn't any black crappie in S Florida?.... I must have it reversed, blacks but no whites?




Yes sir. No white crappie in Florida. Only these picky eating, half aggressive, full of color, blacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yes sir. No white crappie in Florida. Only these picky eating, half aggressive, full of color, blacks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If crappie pulled like a bluegill I would never get one in the boat!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty color on them slabs!!! Good job brother!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sure good to hear from you again. I see you are already adapting to central FL lingo....'specks'....geeezz . Don't stay down there too many years or you will forget how to talk 'panhandle'. 
Enjoyed the report and photos.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Sure good to hear from you again. I see you are already adapting to central FL lingo....'specks'....geeezz . Don't stay down there too many years or you will forget how to talk 'panhandle'.
> 
> Enjoyed the report and photos.




Haha you are right on that. 

I say "crap-pee"
The snowbirds say "crop-pee"
And the locals swear by "specks"

At least the fish don't care what I call them


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It's crop-pee!
Crap-pee is when you go and don't catch any!


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

its pinky, he is back


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations on your graduation. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

old sneaky said:


> its pinky, he is back


I'll swear by pink crappie jigs till the day I die.....:thumbup:


----------

